# Box Office Predictions



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2015)

Top Ten Grossing Films Worldwide:

(Some sites still need to update their numbers)





> 1) Avatar
> International gross: $2,788.0 million
> 
> 2) Titanic
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2015)

It looks like in order to crack the top 3, a film needs to cross $1 billion internationally without the aid of the North American domestic box office.

I think Star Wars ep 7 will pass Furious 7 and reach at least 3rd place.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2015)

nice thread


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2015)

GameSpot



> With Jurassic World smashing box office records a couple weeks ago, Star Wars fans are wondering if The Force Awakens can top the power of dinosaurs on the big screen. While there?s no predictions about the opening weekend numbers, Deadline reports that *an analyst at Morgan Stanley is predicting that when all is said and done, Episode VII will pull in $1.95 billion at the box office*, putting it just behind Avatar and Titanic in the all-time box office gross leaderboard. Frankly, I think Star Wars will smash all those records, but we?ll find out for sure in six months.


----------



## Arcana (Jun 27, 2015)

Jurassic world is going to surpass lord of the rings


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

holy fucking shit fast 7 is already the third highest grossing movie of all time?!

is it time to start adjusting for inflation as a default? or are way more people watching movies in the immediate present?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2015)

*A hybrid pack of hits ? including 'Avengers: Age of Ultron' and 'Jurassic World' ? have helped set the North American box office revenue record at an all-time high of $5.3 billion year-to-date.*





> The news couldn't have been worse for the film business as 2014 closed out. North American box office revenue saw the biggest decline in nine years as revenue tumbled 5 percent over 2013 as a slew of tentpoles failed to do monster business.
> 
> Fast-forward to June 24, 2015: Domestic box office revenue for 2015 has hit $5.303 billion year-to-date, an all-time high, according to Rentrak. (The previous best for the same time period was $5.153 billion in 2012.) And the year is up 12 percent over 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> holy fucking shit fast 7 is already the third highest grossing movie of all time?!
> 
> is it time to start adjusting for inflation as a default? or are way more people watching movies in the immediate present?


Well it reached that point due to the international box office, more than the North American box office.

And I honestly believe it's because:

- Paul Walker's death
- Mostly non-white people in the film
- 7th film in a franchise that has been getting better since the 5th entry
- The Rock


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Well it reached that point due to the international box office, more than the North American box office.
> 
> And I honestly believe it's because:
> 
> ...



well 

considering that article you just posted about 2015 being a record year at this date, and the runaway success of jurassic world, etc. etc. it's not just fast 7. ff7's success is symptomatic of the movie industry just going nuts and printing money. and i'm wondering why that is

since you mentioned the international box office i'm thinking it's that more people are watching movies, just numerically, all over the world


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah I think over the past few years cinemas are expanding around the world in places where the industry wasn't as big before. Probably due to the onslaught of superhero blockbusters over the past decade.

And so a year like this, that just so happens to have so many big and good blockbuster movies was conveniently helped out by having the already expanded cinema culture.

So more people go to see films now that they have more access and more selection spread out over the year.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 27, 2015)

Is Star Wars really going to do that good on the box office? Not saying that it is going to do bad or anything, I am just not sure that people, besides fans, sci-fi lovers etc, are that excited about it. Then again, looking at Jurassic World, which I also thought would do just ok, you never know.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2015)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Is Star Wars really going to do that good on the box office? Not saying that it is going to do bad or anything, I am just not sure that people, besides fans, sci-fi lovers etc, are that excited about it. Then again, looking at Jurassic World, which I also thought would do just ok, you never know.


Disney is doing well marketing to ALL types of people by having conventions, theme parks, toys, novels, comic books, video games, and cartoons.

Different age groups and social circles should be getting star wars thrown at them in some for or another.

This is all besides the fact that Star Wars before now was already a '$4 billion franchise' with 6 films in the franchise extending 30 years, and becoming a part of pop culture and changing film in general, not just sci-fi.

So film lovers & old people like it as well as the people who like  conventions, theme parks, toys, novels, comic books, video games, and cartoons.

It appeals to so many types of people and has genuine talent involved so I'm confident it could do better than FF7.

And it has a young black lead & young female lead, which will help.

Plus the time it comes out is December/January. No other big or good films will be out around that time so if anyone goes cinema, it will be to star wars for about 2 months.

Plus it is 3D & IMAX.

It should cross $1.5 billion internationally for sure. And probably cross $400 million in North America alone. based on other films that crossed these points.


----------



## martryn (Jun 27, 2015)

Fast 7 (Furious 7?) was such a shit film.  I can't believe it did as well as it did at the box office.  Of course, I saw it in theaters, so...



> Is Star Wars really going to do that good on the box office?



I think one of the things that is going to help is that Star Wars is just as big overseas as it is here in the states.  It has universal appeal.  Even Episode I did alright at the box office (it actually did fantastic) and that was such a shit film.  With the draw of JJ Abrams, the return of the original cast, the exit of Lucas from control, and bolstered by the "in-between" films (like the one focusing on Boba Fett or whatever) I think all three films in the new trilogy will land in the top 10, at least at the time of their release.  I also think if any movie is going to knock Avatar off the top spot in the next decade, it'll be a Star Wars film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2015)

Box office is garbage. Inflated ticket prices. Chinese are watching any shite that Hollywood makes. None of those films have had any cultural impact except the first Avengers.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Box office is garbage. Inflated ticket prices. Chinese are watching any shite that Hollywood makes. None of those films have had any cultural impact except the first Avengers.


Well...

Films are fun to watch so I dunno.

Box office isn't really meant to be used to judge quality though so it's not a big deal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2015)

Imax 3D was the best thing to happen to modern cinema from a business perspective.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 28, 2015)

At this rate I only see James Cameron topping himself. I can't see other films which aren't made by him even reaching the 2 billion mark, 1.5 seems to be the max limit. Because 2.7b is a massive lead. Can Avatar 2 top it?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2015)

I think Star Wars will reach 2 billion, not sure about crossing titanic though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2015)

Star Wars won't come close. It doesn't have the Asian fan base to hit 2 billion.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> nice thread



Flutter will wank so hard to the box office of his MCU shit the skin of his dick will fall off.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 28, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I think Star Wars will reach 2 billion, not sure about crossing titanic though.



You know Titanic earned a hell lot of money in its days where there was hardly any inflation. Nowadays it's quiet easy to reach a 1b mark but at that time it would just be hard to reach half a bil.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 6, 2015)

Jurassic World has jumped up to the 7th highest grossing film of all time. Surpassing Frozen.

#7) Jurassic World _*still being released and will still go up_
NA: $527,262,305
Int: $774,901,065
WW: $1,302,163,370

It will probably pass Harry Potter soon. And is catching up to Avengers 2, damn.

Avengers 1 already lost it's place to FF7.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 6, 2015)

UPDATE:

Jurassic World is 5th.

Ultron is 6th.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2015)

Blue is coming for you Toreto !


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 6, 2015)

If Jurassic World cross FF7 and gets to #3 that will be the most impressive feat ever.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2015)

How long did it take for the first Avengers film to reach 1.5 bil? Because it's not even a full month yet until Jurassic World got released and it's nearly at 1.4 bil, at this rate it'll pass Avengers easily.

FF7 is only 7 mil behind Avengers


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 8, 2015)

I dunno but it took Avengers 19 days to reach 1 billion.

FF7 took 17 days.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow Jurassic World isn't even out in Japan yet and it's still already this high.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2015)

Suicide Squad > 1 billion


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 20, 2015)

Okay so...



*Star Wars: The Force Awakens on friday only:*
$120.5M in North America
$250M Globally



It broke the record for opening day in North America, which was Harry Pottter at $91M.

The record for international weekend gross (friday saturday sunday) is $524M.

I think it can do it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2015)

I think Star Wars is going to have a huge fucking drop second week.  Not even Christmas will save it.  60+% drop!


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 20, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> The record for international weekend gross (friday saturday sunday) is $524M.
> 
> I think it can do it.



That's high for just 2/3 days, can't see it reaching Avatar though. I can see it surpassing Jurassic World but it may just stop below Titanic, it's a big fucking hurdle to surpass both of Cameron's films at the top


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 21, 2015)

1  Star Wars: The Force Awakens  $238,000,000	

In term of total earning, one weekend of SW:TFA has almost reached $250M.  And they are still counting the money from west coast, Alaska, and Hawaii so this could possibly break 250M for one weekend.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 21, 2015)

Star Wars has already made *$517,000,000 worldwide* in only one weekend of release.

2nd place to Jurassic World, worldwide.

But beat Jurassic World in North America.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 21, 2015)

> The film vaporized a multitude of records set by previous box office juggernauts, including Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows – Part 2, Jurassic World, and The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey.
> 
> 
> Though it appears Jurassic World will hold on to its “Largest Saturday” title, The Force Awakens crushed records for ticket sales in December on a single day and December opening weekend sales. The Force Awakens also easily snatched the title of fastest film to earn $100 million — what took Jurassic World two days, Star Wars did in just one.
> ...



Ok not quite $250M for USA alone but close.

Still waiting for Chinese release. Their one day and first weekend sale combined to the rest of the world's sale can really sink Titanic and Avatar.

Fastest to $100 million and the presale started a few months ago so they reached the $100 million mark in a day and about 2 months before the film opened. I doubt Jurassic got that kind of sale that early.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 21, 2015)

'Domestic' is North America, not just USA.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 22, 2015)

It actually beat Jurassic World I'm saying, it says it made 538 million dollars.

This is pretty huge considering Jurassic World actually had the Chinese market which is the second or third biggest in the world, meanwhile Star Wars doesn't premiere on China until next year.


----------

